# Chicago Bears PMS Colors?



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone know close approximations of PMS colors for the Chicago Bears?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

a quick Google search.. here is what I found



Chicago Bears – Dark Navy (8393), Orange (7824), White (8505)


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw that too somewhere, but I think those are paint colors. I was hoping some bears fans out there might be able to pick them out of a PMS book.


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Navy 289 CVC, Orange 165 CVC and white. If i remember correctly i use to print them ages ago. But they may have changes and Kat may be more current. But in preordered ink colors these will give you very accurate colors.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, I will go with those. They look what I thought the colors were.


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes those are the PMS colors i use to print with. Pms 289 is a dark navy, and PMS 165 is bright orange. I know some teams have changes colors since i last worked in the industry, like my local TB Bucs. LEast we ditched the creamcicle colors.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How about those creamcicle throw back uniforms in the Atlanta vs. Bucs game, those uniforms took me back some. We live in St. Pete. Mike


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not a football fan but the new uniforms are much better looking then the orange and white ones. I'm over across the bay in Tampa. (Waves)


----------

